# Hitch****



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I didn't even know this was in the pipeline, but now one I'm interested in seeing, though I hope it's accurate. It basically is a biopic of Alfred Hitch**** and the filming of Psycho. While I can't say I agree that Hopkins is picture perfect for Hitch****, he's got the voice intonations pretty good, at least from the way Hitch**** talked during Alfred Hitch**** Presents.

But the first still, with Scarlett Johannsen as Janet Leigh playing Marion, pretty darn close.
http://www.eonline.com/news/353020/...n-s-shower-scene-and-more-suspenseful-moments


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doesn't HBO have a movie coming out about him, too?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Doesn't HBO have a movie coming out about him, too?


Found it. It's called The Girl. http://www.nj.com/entertainment/tv/index.ssf/2012/08/hbos_the_girl_trailer_hitchcoc.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Hitch*****


dpeters11 said:


> I didn't even know this was in the pipeline, but now one I'm interested in seeing, though I hope it's accurate. It basically is a biopic of Alfred Hitch**** and the filming of Psycho. While I can't say I agree that Hopkins is picture perfect for Hitch****, he's got the voice intonations pretty good, at least from the way Hitch**** talked during Alfred Hitch**** Presents


I don't think I have ever seen the word **** zapped so many times in a single post.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Nick" said:


> Hitch****I don't think I have ever seen the word **** zapped so many times in a single post.


Honestly I should have remembered after my shuttle post. I self reported myself to Stuart


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> *Hitch*****I don't think I have ever seen the word **** zapped so many times in a single post.


Did we not do this with the Game****?.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If one uses **** as a verb, as in 'He ****ed the gun.', then **** should be allowed, don't you think?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

pea****, shuttle****, half-****ed, Hitch****, ****tail, ****roach, ****er spaniel, ****ney, **** 'n Bull, **** of the Walk, ****-a-doodle, cold ****, **** Robin, ****fight.

Hmm, none allowed.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You guys and your Hitchc0ck thread kills me.


----------

